# Dare to Be Nails -- Patterns - (August 24 - September 7)



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 23, 2011)

[SIZE=13.5pt]It's Time for a New Theme! [/SIZE]



  Chosen by Karinalicious - winner of the _*Dare To Be Nails Challenge - Candy Inspired*_


 

*Remember!*

If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then *PM**../../../../../../user/ox0xbarbiex0xo me with your choice of theme* should you win the challenge. If you do not PM me with your choice, your entry will *not* be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget. 





[SIZE=10.5pt]Entry deadline for Dare to Be Challenges will be at 6pm Central Time on the last day of the challenge. (2 weeks time) Please have your entry posted and [/SIZE][SIZE=19.5pt]PM[/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt] sent to me, prior to this date/time. [/SIZE]



Thank You! XO

[SIZE=13.5pt]Here are some inspirational pictures, but feel free to add your own to this thread:[/SIZE]


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 24, 2011)

Ooooooooooo... the possibilities are endless!

Konad is going to make a "bundle" on this one!


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 24, 2011)

Good one Dream!!  You know, my imagination is going into overdrive.  Looks like I'll be updating my manicure this weekend :0)


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 25, 2011)

That should be a popular one ^^


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 25, 2011)

Just finished my entry! I'll post a pic soon!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 26, 2011)

Fun!! This would have actually been more appropriate for the tropical themed contest but I missed that one, but it does still fit in here! Hibiscus flowers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lauren Ball (Aug 27, 2011)

polka dots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I wonder if my watercolor nail polish would work with the stamping plates...


----------



## divadoll (Aug 27, 2011)

Ignore the slight chipping, I was gardening earlier and I was going to re-do my nails but I saw this and POLKADOT!!


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 29, 2011)

I had fun this weekend doing this mani!

Products used:

Color Club Polish - Emerald Depths

ELF Polishes - Dark Navy and Glitter Glam

Bundle Monster Plates

Konad Stamper


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 29, 2011)

Ooooo!!! Awesome entries ladies!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 29, 2011)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like that lace up one in the inspiration pics

Awesome job ladies!  Kayleigh did you do yours freehand?


----------



## Lauren Ball (Aug 29, 2011)

I want to try the nail stamp plates but I am not sure if they would work with my water based paints.  I guess there is only one way to find out!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 29, 2011)

Bonnie - yes I did! Many toothpicks were sacrificed on the altar of nail art for that one!


----------



## Lauren Ball (Aug 29, 2011)

Kayleigh83- wow toothpicks!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bonnie - yes I did! Many toothpicks were sacrificed on the altar of nail art for that one!


omg that's amazing!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you! I've been really getting into nail art lately, I'm even toying with the idea of opening an Etsy shop to sell designs painted on press-on nails! It's such a fun hobby!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I've been really getting into nail art lately, I'm even toying with the idea of opening an Etsy shop to sell designs painted on press-on nails! It's such a fun hobby!



should definitely give it a try!!!


----------



## Lauren Ball (Aug 29, 2011)

Etsy is a great idea for that!  I have not seen anyone else selling nail art on Etsy before.  Go for it 20 cents a listing can't go wrong!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have seen other nail art on Etsy but not a whole lot of sellers, just enough though to give me a good idea of what to aim for as far of pricing! I think I found a source for blank templates so I might be doing it! Whee!


----------



## Lauren Ball (Sep 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have seen other nail art on Etsy but not a whole lot of sellers, just enough though to give me a good idea of what to aim for as far of pricing! I think I found a source for blank templates so I might be doing it! Whee!




I checked out the sellers on etsy, you are right that there are not too many of them.  The pricing is great for the press on nails that I have seen.  What are some of the ideas you want to do or are you just going to make us wait and see?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Sep 2, 2011)

Konad Plate M64

OPI - Be A Dahlia Won't You?

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh wow so pretty!   I really need to start using my plates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 3, 2011)

These are fantastic! I can't wait to vote!


----------



## P.I.T.A (Sep 5, 2011)

After my first entry, I realized that these D2B's are fun and had to enter again. All of your entries look amazing!! So much talent.


----------



## Doubleyou-B (Sep 7, 2011)

SoOoOoOoOo Pretty doll,


----------



## divadoll (Sep 7, 2011)

oh I like these... that's an awesome pattern.
 



> Originally Posted by *P.I.T.A* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After my first entry, I realized that these D2B's are fun and had to enter again. All of your entries look amazing!! So much talent.


----------



## P.I.T.A (Sep 8, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the way this looks!!! How do you get such precise lines? 
 



> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P.I.T.A (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you!!
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh I like these... that's an awesome pattern.


----------



## Amber204 (Sep 8, 2011)

I went on a trip with this polish combo on and got endless compliments so this is the one I am entering

I got this polsih from  Ardene and I love the bright teal color, I used a black to stamp on the designs and everyone thinks it's a shatter polish lol


----------

